# Veterans Transitional Housing



## Mankini (Dec 12, 2014)

US Vets has housing all over the country.
http://www.usvetsinc.org/washingtondc/#

Also, there are veterans housing places in San Jose, Palo Alto, Sacramento, Eureka, and Santa Rosa.
I lived in the one in Eureka for a couple months. It's nice if you like Humboldt County.

http://www.vietvets.org/ncvrc.htm


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't used this program. I'm aware there is (or was) a program for homeless vets to reintegrate into society. Two years of housing, food, retraining, etc. were offered. Pretty sweet deal for an interested person who qualified AND who could wait for an opening. I think 18 months was the wait when I was in Missoula.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah! Normally you can just go to the VA office and ask specifically about transitional housing. Some are small and there will be a waiting list; others are larger and you can move right in after showing your creds. I showed up randomly at the one in Eureka after seeing their flyer at the VA office. They moved me in 2 days later! It was a good, safe place to be for awhile.


----------

